# 2005 Brute Force Oily Engine



## Brute_29 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hoping get to some insight from those that are smarter than me! I've been noticing some oil accumulation on the outside of the engine on the cylinder heads. Is there a problem brewing here I can get out ahead of? Thanks in advance.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Brute_29 said:


> Hoping get to some insight from those that are smarter than me! I've been noticing some oil accumulation on the outside of the engine on the cylinder heads. Is there a problem brewing here I can get out ahead of? Thanks in advance.


Depends on where. Most will show some seepage around the cam plugs. Spray-flush with some carb cleaner then work in some red high-temp RTV usually stops that. Some with bad "O-rings" on the tappet covers will also leak..but that's an easy fix too-replace the O-Rings. If you see oil coming from between the heads and cylinders, better re-torque the heads..soon. May stop it. If you see it on the lower side of an exhaust port, that usually means the valve seals are gone and need replaced.


----------



## Brute_29 (Oct 12, 2012)

NMKawierider said:


> Depends on where. Most will show some seepage around the cam plugs. Spray-flush with some carb cleaner then work in some red high-temp RTV usually stops that. Some with bad "O-rings" on the tappet covers will also leak..but that's an easy fix too-replace the O-Rings. If you see oil coming from between the heads and cylinders, better re-torque the heads..soon. May stop it. If you see it on the lower side of an exhaust port, that usually means the valve seals are gone and need replaced.


 Ok, thanks for the insight. I will need to clean it off and pay more attention to where it's coming from.


----------



## Brute_29 (Oct 12, 2012)

NMKawierider said:


> Depends on where. Most will show some seepage around the cam plugs. Spray-flush with some carb cleaner then work in some red high-temp RTV usually stops that. Some with bad "O-rings" on the tappet covers will also leak..but that's an easy fix too-replace the O-Rings. If you see oil coming from between the heads and cylinders, better re-torque the heads..soon. May stop it. If you see it on the lower side of an exhaust port, that usually means the valve seals are gone and need replaced.


 Here are a couple pictures that I should have uploaded sooner.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Brute_29 said:


> Here are a couple pictures that I should have uploaded sooner.


Looks like the top section may be leaking but clean it up first and watch it a while.


----------

